# Crystal River Florida



## Kwaksmoka (Jun 16, 2021)

Headed down to Crystal River, fishing with Hangem High Charters. Anyone fished with them? What are the best places to eat down there? Looking for local spots no chains!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 16, 2021)

In Crystal river I would actually recommend the Ale House. Hommassa has some great restaurants and the crab restaurant at the end of Ozzelo road. North up 19 there is a Denny's attached to a Hampton Inn that has always been good, especially breakfast.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 16, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> In Crystal river I would actually recommend the Ale House. Hommassa has some great restaurants and the crab restaurant at the end of Ozzelo road. North up 19 there is a Denny's attached to a Hampton Inn that has always been good, especially breakfast.


The crab restaurant at the end of Othello rd is the one I was talking about in the other thread. Peck's.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 16, 2021)

Are y’all talking about Ozello Trail?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 16, 2021)

That be it


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 16, 2021)

4HAND said:


> The crab restaurant at the end of Othello rd is the one I was talking about in the other thread. Peck's.
> View attachment 1086005



Great seafood and raise thier own soft shell crab right on the deck outside. Right across the bridge from there is the 3 story motel that got wiped out from the Storm of the Century. The restaurant was rebuilt but never the motel.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 16, 2021)

The Freezer used to be great, but I’ve heard it’s dropped off a bit.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 16, 2021)

bullgator said:


> The Freezer used to be great, but I’ve heard it’s dropped off a bit.



My biggest problem has always been "Every thing" is Market price.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 16, 2021)

Yep, haven’t been there in 4-5 years even though I’m only 30 minutes away.


----------



## Gator89 (Jun 17, 2021)

Dan's Clam Stand for top notch fried shrimp.

https://m.zmenu.com/dans-clam-stand-crystal-river-online-menu/


----------



## asc (Jun 26, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> Great seafood and raise thier own soft shell crab right on the deck outside. Right across the bridge from there is the 3 story motel that got wiped out from the Storm of the Century. The restaurant was rebuilt but never the motel.


Pecks hasn't shed crabs in 30 years, tanks just hold the hard crabs that are delivered by the crabbers.
Their soft shells come off the Sysco truck.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jun 26, 2021)

bullgator said:


> The Freezer used to be great, but I’ve heard it’s dropped off a bit.


I thought they shut down a few years ago. Did they reopen?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 26, 2021)

asc said:


> Pecks hasn't shed crabs in 30 years, tanks just hold the hard crabs that are delivered by the crabbers.
> Their soft shells come off the Sysco truck.



That's the way it's advertised though. There were live softshells in the holding tanks last time I went. I don't do crab unless it's a platter of claws. To much work on the whole ones. Maybe what they had were in molting stage?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 26, 2021)

Not me. But they sum it up.
If you are by boat...Tha bait shack on the left side of the cove sells all kinds of fresh seafood. And they will tell you how much a pound. 

I did not like the fact I was told "You have to purchase it before we can tell you how much it will be". Adios


----------



## Rich M (Jun 26, 2021)

We’re pretty proud of our governor.  He stood up when many states caved, FL is doing great because of it.

glad they have sign up or something.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 26, 2021)

cuda67bnl said:


> I thought they shut down a few years ago. Did they reopen?



Margaritaville burned down years ago and wasn't nothing but a steel frame for years. I hear they are back open. Sawgrass is good. And there is always McCraes. Busy but good. I always tip the dock guys.


----------



## asc (Jul 5, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> That's the way it's advertised though. There were live softshells in the holding tanks last time I went. I don't do crab unless it's a platter of claws. To much work on the whole ones. Maybe what they had were in molting stage?


Pecks has not had a shedder operation since 1989 when Calvin Peck owned the place, the four tanks that are left are used for hard crabs only.
I know as I sell them some from time to time.

if you think those crabs are soft just reach in that tank and grab one.. lol


----------



## asc (Jul 5, 2021)

Y'all could try the Crab Plant in Crystal River, fresh local and GOM seafood.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 5, 2021)

asc said:


> Pecks has not had a shedder operation since 1989 when Calvin Peck owned the place, the four tanks that are left are used for hard crabs only.
> I know as I sell them some from time to time.
> 
> if you think those crabs are soft just reach in that tank and grab one.. lol



That I did not do. I have my limitations. Last one that got me I was wading the inter coastal. One claw up through the bottom of my big toe and the other right through the toenail. He left it with me. Had to pry it out.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 5, 2021)

asc said:


> Y'all could try the Crab Plant in Crystal River, fresh local and GOM seafood.



Where is it?


----------



## asc (Jul 5, 2021)

I have a stone crab boat there and used to grouper fish for them.
https://www.crabplant.com/


----------



## asc (Jul 5, 2021)

I also shed crabs and supply them.


----------



## asc (Jul 5, 2021)

Lukikus2 said:


> That I did not do. I have my limitations. Last one that got me I was wading the inter coastal. One claw up through the bottom of my big toe and the other right through the toenail. He left it with me. Had to pry it out.


they got sharp lil claws for sure.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 5, 2021)

Those pics at the Ale House? Need to take a ride over. Looks good!


----------



## plumber_1969 (Jul 6, 2021)

Kwaksmoka said:


> Headed down to Crystal River, fishing with Hangem High Charters. Anyone fished with them? What are the best places to eat down there? Looking for local spots no chains!



How was the fishing with HEH?


----------

